# Paper Tune & Bare shaft conflicting results



## Planopurist (Jan 10, 2016)

Which kicks outside, the bare shaft?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Those aren't conflicting. You're more likely to see slight arrow flight issues at greater distances.
Time to bareshaft tune at 30.


----------



## dzlfarmboy (Oct 7, 2019)

Planopurist said:


> Which kicks outside, the bare shaft?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bare shaft kicks hard to the left. I can see it in flight and the angle at impact of the target


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

dzlfarmboy said:


> The bare shaft kicks hard to the left. I can see it in flight and the angle at impact of the target


By kick left, are you saying it hits left, or the tail kicks left and it impacts right of the fletched? Is it reproducible? Consistent?
Post a pic of your bullet holes at 10 yards.


----------



## dzlfarmboy (Oct 7, 2019)

tirving said:


> By kick left, are you saying it hits left, or the tail kicks left and it impacts right of the fletched? Is it reproducible? Consistent?
> Post a pic of your bullet holes at 10 yards.


The tail kicks left and impacts right. You can almost see the arrow dog track left halfway through the shot.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

dzlfarmboy said:


> The tail kicks left and impacts right. You can almost see the arrow dog track left halfway through the shot.


Bareshaft tuning at beyond 20 really uncovers form issues and torque. 
Nuts and Bolts will likely chime in with really good info. If you're shooting right handed, it probably indicates a DL that's s too long, or, you're shooting it too long. Meaning, you could be pulling too hard into the back wall, and/or collapsing your bow shoulder, and/or bending the bow arm. 
A full form pic is probably advisable, perpendicular, full draw, head to toe.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

bare shaft out to 15-18-20yrds,,check next with target pt. and B.h,s you might find its all ya gotta do...if it is good,

shoot paper again and c what ya have for a tear. paper tears(bullet hole)might b helpfull and might not. Only time I play around with paper is if its cold out,rainy etc


----------



## PAhunter927 (Dec 14, 2019)

I just got into archery and tuning this year, so take this with a grain of salt. I spent countless hours in the spring working on a perfect bullet hole and bare shaft flight prior to BH tuning. I’ve since found the most time efficient way for me to tune is go for a bullet hole with a bare shaft at about 10 feet. I do this in my basement so I can press and make corrections to yokes and cables. Once I get a satisfactory bullet hole (doesn’t have to be PERFECT) I go to the range and screw a BH on. I shoot first from 20, then 30, then 40, making corrections along the way if needed. I have tuned 3 bows this way and one was dead on, the other two only needed a rest adjustment of about 1/16” to 1/32”. However, these bows were tuned for whitetail hunters who limit their range to roughly 30 yards. If extending the range beyond 40 yards, this method may come up lacking.


----------



## mightymite04 (Jan 14, 2015)

Bare shaft tuning at 30 yards is a pain just about makes me want to throw bow across yard. If your bare shaft is flying good out to 10 yards just about anything that happens past that point is you. I am not good enough to bare shaft at 30 I am fine with that.If you are strictly hunting and you get good bare shaft at 10 yards there isn’t a broadhead out there that won’t shoot accurately for you. Also you got a bare shaft to tune at 10 yards a lot on here can’t get a fletched arrow to tune at 5 feet so great job keep it up.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

mightymite04 said:


> Bare shaft tuning at 30 yards is a pain just about makes me want to throw bow across yard. If your bare shaft is flying good out to 10 yards just about anything that happens past that point is you. I am not good enough to bare shaft at 30 I am fine with that.If you are strictly hunting and you get good bare shaft at 10 yards there isn’t a broadhead out there that won’t shoot accurately for you. Also you got a bare shaft to tune at 10 yards a lot on here can’t get a fletched arrow to tune at 5 feet so great job keep it up.


I definitely don't agree that good bareshaft flight at 10 yards will lead to good bareshaft flight with all BHs. This may be the case for up to 30 yards or so, definitely within 20, definitely not the case for 50+ yards.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

tirving said:


> I definitely don't agree that good bareshaft flight at 10 yards will lead to good bareshaft flight with all BHs. This may be the case for up to 30 yards or so, definitely within 20, definitely not the case for 50+ yards.


I agree. I START a bareshaft tune at 10 yards to make sure there's not something horribly wrong with the setup and that I won't lose or break a shaft. Then I go back to 20 to do the real tuning. 10 yards is just too close to get a good final tune.


----------



## mightymite04 (Jan 14, 2015)

tirving said:


> I definitely don't agree that good bareshaft flight at 10 yards will lead to good bareshaft flight with all BHs. This may be the case for up to 30 yards or so, definitely within 20, definitely not the case for 50+ yards.


There is people that don’t even bare shaft tune and are able to shoot long distances with fixed blades. I shoot a 1 3/8” fix blade and I do not notice a difference between a 20 yard bare shaft tune compared to a 10. If you shoot through paper at 10 yards with a bare shaft and it’s perfect and at 20 it isn’t then you are the problem.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

mightymite04 said:


> There is people that don’t even bare shaft tune and are able to shoot long distances with fixed blades. I shoot a 1 3/8” fix blade and I do not notice a difference between a 20 yard bare shaft tune compared to a 10. If you shoot through paper at 10 yards with a bare shaft and it’s perfect and at 20 it isn’t then you are the problem.


Lots of people shoot ok with untuned bows for sure. Lots of folks adjust accordingly for fixed broadheads that don't hit with their field points too. That's not the point. 
Bareshaft tuning is almost always "you", so that's a moot point.
"Perfect" bareshaft flight at 10 might not show slight issues with arrow flight that shows up better at longer distances. I've noticed that, to get very large fixed BH to fly true past 50 yards, 10 doesn't cut it. If you're getting truly perfect bareshaft flight at 10 yards, then you'll get it at 20 and even 30 too. Bareshaft tuning at 20+ yards can also be a great form check.


----------



## mightymite04 (Jan 14, 2015)

tirving said:


> Lots of people shoot ok with untuned bows for sure. Lots of folks adjust accordingly for fixed broadheads that don't hit with their field points too. That's not the point.
> Bareshaft tuning is almost always "you", so that's a moot point.
> "Perfect" bareshaft flight at 10 might not show slight issues with arrow flight that shows up better at longer distances. I've noticed that, to get very large fixed BH to fly true past 50 yards, 10 doesn't cut it. If you're getting truly perfect bareshaft flight at 10 yards, then you'll get it at 20 and even 30 too. Bareshaft tuning at 20+ yards can also be a great form check.


So obviously you hunt so here is something to think about yes go ahead and make sure you can bare shaft tune at 30 yards flat ground standing. Now take your perfect 30 yard bare shaft bow and shoot in a position that isn’t on flat ground and not comfortable now you have a bow that doesn’t bareshaft tune at 30.A bow that is grouping at 10 yards with bare shaft and fletched arrow and getting a bullet hole through paper will be able to fly broadheads perfect for any situation. If your broadheads group with field points at 30 but at 50 plus they don’t then for one either both ends of arrow isn’t square two some broadheads have more drag then others or you don’t have the correct fletching to keep arrow stable with that particular head and or your broadhead probably has a wobble to it.Me personally I have found shoot a bare shaft at 10 yards in different position to be far more beneficial then say shooting a bareshaft at 20 with “perfect form” for hunting.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

mightymite04 said:


> So obviously you hunt so here is something to think about yes go ahead and make sure you can bare shaft tune at 30 yards flat ground standing. Now take your perfect 30 yard bare shaft bow and shoot in a position that isn’t on flat ground and not comfortable now you have a bow that doesn’t bareshaft tune at 30.A bow that is grouping at 10 yards with bare shaft and fletched arrow and getting a bullet hole through paper will be able to fly broadheads perfect for any situation. If your broadheads group with field points at 30 but at 50 plus they don’t then for one either both ends of arrow isn’t square two some broadheads have more drag then others or you don’t have the correct fletching to keep arrow stable with that particular head and or your broadhead probably has a wobble to it.Me personally I have found shoot a bare shaft at 10 yards in different position to be far more beneficial then say shooting a bareshaft at 20 with “perfect form” for hunting.


Bareshaft tuning isn't a "thing" it's a process to get the best arrow flight out of you and your set-up. Some broadheads aren't forgiving at all, but if I can get my set-up to bareshaft tune at 30, I'm pretty certain I'll get them to fly unless there's a problem with the head. Bareshaft tuning is not the only process, but I find it pretty reliable. I also shoot off angles, in different positions etc. But that's all after I get the best possible arrow flight I can get. In my quiver, I usually have different broadheads for different scenarios and they all hit point of aim out to 50-60 yards or so, even though in the pacific northwest coastal ranges where I hunt, I'm unlikely to get a shot at those distances. 
I do this all to get the most accurate set-up I can shoot, abd a setup that's forgiving for how I shoot as well. 
Before we dive down the arrow building rabbit hole, I'm just as anal about building my arrows as I am about bareshaft tuning.


----------



## mightymite04 (Jan 14, 2015)

I Don’t doubt your bare shaft tuning at 30 yards leads to great broadhead flight. Shooting at angles and different positions is great practice. What I am saying is take your bow tuned for 30 yards with bareshaft take said bare shaft sit on the ground put target behind you on your strong side at 30 yards and shoot does the bare shaft hit perfect nope.So now its not tuned at 30 because of form.Now take your fletched arrow with a broadhead same position and shoot sounds like you shoot a lot so you probably hit bullseye and you can keep moving back with same results.What I am getting at is for a great hunting setup bare shaft tuning at 30 yards isn’t necessary nor does it mean a bow bareshaft tuned at 10 yards won’t get the same accuracy with broadheads.


----------

